# Hi from SWFL



## Finstinct (Jun 7, 2020)

Finstinct said:


> Hey all been luring for years. Used to live and fish Moquito Lagoon and now I'm in SWFL, south of Naples but not quite EC. Glad to be here.


Oh and I'll be posting some items for sale soon!


----------



## Finstinct (Jun 7, 2020)

Finstinct said:


> Oh and I'll be posting some items for sale soon!


Thats why I guess I'm replying to my own posts


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Marco, Goodland....?


----------



## Finstinct (Jun 7, 2020)

Backwater said:


> Marco, Goodland....?


Hey backwater... POI actually but I launch out of goodland more than POI


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Finstinct said:


> Hey backwater... POI actually but I launch out of goodland more than POI


I've done a lot of fishing growing up in and around POI and the 10k. We actually sprinkled my dad's ashes in the Fak, cause we use to fish there that much. I remember when I was a kid it use to be called Remuda Ranch and you could go fishing in the morning, then skeet shoot in the afternoon and then dove hunt or bass fish in the late afternoon/evening.


----------



## Finstinct (Jun 7, 2020)

Backwater said:


> I've done a lot of fishing growing up in and around POI and the 10k. We actually sprinkled my dad's ashes in the Fak, cause we use to fish there that much. I remember when I was a kid it use to be called Remuda Ranch and you could go fishing in the morning, then skeet shoot in the afternoon and then dove hunt or bass fish in the late afternoon/evening.


 That's pretty cool. It's a great spot. I live over on the gun club side and when I have friends in town we'll launch in the canal and go to the range etc. I fish the faka area a bunch but love to try everywhere.


----------

